# Pictures of my Irish Cob



## Daico (Jul 24, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my Irish Cob Daico trough the years

Baby-pic (with his previous owner)









When I just had him : 









With Eldorado :









On his first birthday (I love this pic ) :









:lol: 









Playing in the snow :









'Hello there 8) '









Daico and me : 


















One of the first times he had a saddle on his back, this is the most recent picture : 








I cut his mane because he had lice. They were everywhere!! I had to shave him and wash him with a special shampoo. He's all clean now fortunately.


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

He's adorable! I just love that little dark spot on his eye!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Awwww, what a cutie!!


----------



## Daico (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks!
That spot was one of the reason it was love at first sight when I saw his picture on an ad on the net!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is so adorable. I love his face!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

_*drools*_

I love your Irish Cob


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

what unusual markings he has-awesome looking-how big is he?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't think I could resist...I would have to name him "Skull"  I love all that ear hair in the second pic.


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

Um Can you put him in a box and send him to me? That would be cool!!!! lol :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwww his baby pics os soooooooooo cute!!!!!  I love him!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a stunning horse! I love the black eye! We really need to get some of those imports over. They are stunning horses :shock:


----------



## rums_mom (Jul 22, 2008)

How adorable is he? I am not that familiar with Irish Cobs, do tell us more about him......

Lice...ick :x 
We have had good luck using a diluted tea tree oil hand soap on Rum and Ludicris......it helps to repel the ickies.....and heals the bites and scabs, plus it keeps them nice and clean.


----------

